# Alligator Skin/Scales



## gjohnson (Jul 27, 2009)

With alligator season coming in what are some DYI ways to preserve the back scales/skin of an alligator? I have some friends that will be going and we are going to try and preserve the back skin/scales. I know you use the belly skin for leather, but we would also like to keep some of the back skin. Any thoughts on a product or solution to preserve it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.knoblochs.com
they are some nasty, smelly s.o.bs, good luck


----------



## gjohnson (Jul 27, 2009)

I am assunming the Reptile Tan chemical is what I should use? I emailed the Owner and haven't reveived a reply yet. Thanks for the information.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

you may want to call, they are a little slow on the emails


----------

